# خطوط انتاج الاعلاف من شركه كايرو تريد



## كايرو تريد (25 أغسطس 2013)

عند إنشاء مصنع لإنتاج الأعلاف يتطلب ذلك التصميم والتخطيط الجيد للأقسام المختلفة داخل المصنع
.




تبدأ صناعة الأعلاف من عملية طحن الحبوب ثم تتم عمليه الخلط ولابد من ان تتم عمليه الخلط جيدا لتتم عمليه تجانس الحبوب تجانس تام
معدات خط انتاج الأعلاف
أولاً- صوامع الاستقبال وهي
1- النواقل البريمية
2- النواقل ذات السير
3- النواقل ذات السلسلة
4- النواقل بضغط الهواء
ثانياً- معدات التنظيف ويقصد بها
فصل المواد الغريبة من مواد العلف مثل ذلك القطع المعدنية والأحجار والقش والخيوط والأسلاك والشنابر والخيش وقطع الأخشاب و أى مادة قد تسبب تلفا شديدا للنواقل والسيور ومعدات الطحن والخلط
ثالثاً- الطحن
رابعاً-قسم الخلط
يبدأ عمل قسم الخلط وهذا القسم يشمل الصهاريج التى تقوم بإمداد الخلاطات بالمكونات والموازن ومعدات الخلط والنواقل وصهاريج التفريغ من الخلاط .
خامساً- نظم تصنيع الأعلاف
سادساً- خط السوائل في الغذاء
سابعاً- المحببات والمحببات المفتتة
ثامناً- قسم التفريغ








ونجاح العمل فى مصنع العلف يتوقف على حسن اختيار العاملين حسب قدراتهم تحت قيادة حكيمة وهى مدير المصنع وعدد العاملين ونوعية العمل يتوقف على طاقة المصنع والآلات المستعملة
لذلك كايرو تريد جروب تقوم بتجهيز خطوط انتاج الاعلاف الكامله من الالف الى الياء
و كافه معدات تصنيع الاعلاف باعلى الطاقات الانتاجيه وبتكنولوجيا اوروبيه
كايرو تريد جروب........خطوط انتاج الاعلاف





للمعلومات عن خطوط انتاج الاعلاف(اسماك-ارانب-دواجن-ماشيه.......)
زوروا موقعنا
www.cairotr.com
او مراسلتنا عبر البريد الالكتروني
[email protected]
او الاتصال
00201007774414
00201006110389
0020509825043
او القيام بزياره صفحتنا الرسمية علي موقع الفيس بوك FaceBook


ولمتابعه القناة الرسمية للشركة علي موقع اليوتيوب YouTube


----------

